# الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*نيافة الأنبا "كيرلس" لـ"الأقباط متحدون": 
ــ قام بعض المسلمين بالهجوم على أربعة منازل يمتلكها مسيحيون.
- قوات الأمن أحكمت سيطرتها على المدينة وقامت بالقبض على مسلميَن يحملان أسلحة.
- تم فرض حظر تجوال بالمدينة منعًا لوقوع أعمال عنف.

كتب: جرجس بشرى 
شهدت مدينة "أبو طشت" التابعة لمحافظة "قنا" أمس، أعمال عنف قام بها مسلمون ضد أقباط بالقرية.

وفي تصريح خاص لصحيفة "الأقباط متحدون"، قال نيافة الأنبا "كيرلس"- أسقف "نجع حمادي": إن أسباب الحادث ترجع إلى علاقة بين شاب مسيحي يُدعي "م. ن.ع"ــ 19 عامًاــ وفتاة مسلمة يتيمة الأب والأم عمرها 17 عامًا. مشيرًا إلى أن هناك من شاهدوا الشاب والفتاة في طريقهما إلى المدافن، فاتهموا الشاب المسيحي بإغتصاب الفتاة، إلا أن سيدة مسلمة شهدت بعدم حدوث أى علاقة غير شرعية بينهما.

وأوضح نيافته، أنه على خلفية هذه الإتهامات للشاب، قام بعض المسلمين بالهجوم على أربعة منازل يمتلكها مسيحيون بالمدينة وحرقها، إلا أنه لم تحدث خسائر فى الأرواح، حيث قاموا بإشعال النيران فى منازل كل من "نعيم حكيم"، و"عادل لمعي"، و"مريد فهيم"، و"حسام عطالله".

وأكّد نيافته أن قوات الأمن عندما تم إبلاغها، أحكمت سيطرتها على المدينة، وقامت بالقبض على مسلميَن كانا يطلقان أعيرة نارية، وفرضت "حظر تجوال" بها؛ منعًا لوقوع أعمال عنف.

وأشاد نيافته برئيس مباحث أمن الدولة ويُدعى "محمد الشريف" لدوره الهام في السيطرة على الأوضاع. موضحًا عدم إجراء حصر لخسائر الأقباط بالقرية، وأنه سيبلغنا به تباعًا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*الأنبا كيرلس: الخسائر المبدئية لأحداث أبو تشت ربع مليون جنيه​*
*جمال جرجس المزاحم - اليوم السابع

كشف الأنبا كيرلس، أسقف نجع حمادى، أن أسباب الحادث التى شهدتها قرية النواهض، التابعة لمدينة أبو تشت، بمحافظة قنا ترجع إلى شائعة بأن شاباً مسيحياً 19 عامًا وفتاة مسلمة عمرها 17 عامًا شاهدهما بعض أهالى القرية فى طريقهما إلى المدافن فردد أهالى القرية أن الشاب المسيحى اغتصب الفتاة فى حين يوجد سيدة مسلمة أكدت أن الشاب لم يقم بأى شىء.

وأضاف كيرلس: إننى بمجرد أن علمت بالواقعة أبلغت الشرطة وعلى الفور قامت قوات الأمن بقنا بتعزيز عناصرها الأمنية بقرية النواهض لمنع الاشتباكات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، وتم القبض على الشاب وتم عرض الجناة على النيابة اليوم.

أوضح الأنبا كيرلس أن الخسائر المبدئية لهذا الحادث بالنسبة للأقباط يقدر بربع مليون جنيه ومازالت النيابة تحقق فى حصر الحرائق والخسائر، وقال إن الفترة الماضية شهدت محافظة قنا نبرة جديدة باسم "التعصب" بين أهالى العائلات المسلمة والمسيحية، وهو ما يؤدى لظهور هذه الأحداث الأخيرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*النيابة تنتدب المعمل الجنائى لحصر تلفيات أحداث الاشتباكات بأبو تشت​*
*حالة من التقرب تسود الأهالى بعد أحداث أبو تشت 
قنا ـ هند المغربى


قررت نيابة أبو تشت برئاسة أحمد الفولى رئيس النيابة الكلية وأحمد الأزرق مدير نيابة أبو تشت ومحمد عبد المالك وكيل النيابة، انتداب المعمل الجنائى لبيان أسباب حريق 5 منازل بقرية النواهض بمركز أبو تشت بقنا. بالإضافة إلى انتداب الإدارة الهندسية لتقدير التلفيات والخسائر فى حادث المصادمات بين عائلتين فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم.

كانت قرية النواهض قد شهدت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم مصادمات بين عائلتين على خلفية شائعة عن وجود علاقة عاطفية بين شاب وفتاة. 

كان اللواء عادل مهنا مدير أمن قنا قد تلقى بلاغا بتجمهر عدد من شباب قرية النواهض وقاموا بإلقاء النيران على منزل الشاب القبطى ويدعى(ح.ن.ع ـ20 سنة) حاصل على دبلوم صنايع، الذى تردد وجود علاقة عاطفية بينه وبين فتاة من القرية، وامتدت النيران لتندلع فى خمسة منازل ملك كل من كمال عزيز موسى ونويل عطا الله وبدير مترى موسى وفؤاد تادرس سيفين ورومانى ونيس فهمى ومحل تجارى ملك أنور شنودة بطرس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*بالصور..احتراق 5 منازل ومحلات تجارية فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلتين بأبو تشت ​*



*احتراق 5 منازل ومحلات تجارية فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين عائلتين بأبو تشت 

قنا ـ هند المغربى



تصاعدت أحداث الاشتباكات بين عائلتين بقرية النواهض التابعة لمركز أبو تشت بمحافظة قنا وشهدت القرية تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا فى محاولة لمنع اندلاع الاشتباكات التى استمرت حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم والتى أسفرت عن احتراق خمس منازل.

كان اللواء عادل مهنا مدير أمن قنا قد تلقى بلاغا بتجمهر العائلتين بقرية النواهض وأشعل أفراد منهم النيران فى بعض المنازل والمحلات المجاورة ومنها منزل، (ح.ن.ع) 20 سنة، حاصل على دبلوم صنايع ، وتردد وجود علاقة عاطفية بينه وبين إحدى فتيات العائلة الأخرى.

ولم تسفر المصادمات عن وجود أى إصابات وأسفرت عن احتراق محل تجارى ملك أنور شنودة بطرس، بالإضافة إلى احتراق 5 منازل ملك كمال عزيز موسى ونويل عطالله وبدير مترى موسى وفؤاد تادرس سيفين ورومانى ونيس فهمى.

وشهد مركز أبو تشت تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا وعددا من سيارات الأمن المركزى وسيارات الإطفاء.

وأكد أصحاب المنازل المحترقة لليوم السابع، أهم فجئوا الأحد الماضى ببعض الاشتباكات بين العائلتين تم على أثرها إلقاء عدد من الشباب، وأضافوا: فوجئنا صباح اليوم بتجمهر عدد من اهالى القريه وإلقاء النيران على عدد من المنازل من وامتدت النيران لتصل إلى باقى المنازل وقاموا بتكسير عدد من المحلات التجارية.

وانتقل إلى مكان الحادث كل من اللواء عادل مهنا مدير الأمن واللواء محمد بدر مدير المباحث وعدد من قوات الأمن، فيما انتقل فريق من نيابة أبو تشت برئاسة أحمد الفولى رئيس النيابة الكلية وأحمد الأزرق مدير نيابة أبو تشت ومحمد عبد المالك وكيل النيابة وذلك للمعاينة التصويرية وحصر المنازل والمحال المحترقة. *




*آثار احتراق محتويات المنازل​*



*أحد شباب القرية بداخل بقايا منزله​*



*ألسنة النيران خارج المنازل المشتعلة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

​*النيران دمرت المحلات التجارية​*





*تجمهر أهالى النواهض*




*حتى الحيوانات احترقت​*



*حزن يخيم على قرية النواهض بعد الاشتباكات​*





*دمار وخراب النيران​*



سيارات المطافئ أمام المنازل
*​*



*محال تجارية محترقة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*هدية ليلة عيد الأضحى للمسيحين : حرق منازل الأقباط بقرية النواهض مركز ابو طشت ​*
*كتبها رأفت سمير الثلاثاء, 16 نوفمبر 2010 02:37 


في تمام الساعة العاشرة من مساء الأمس الموافق 15 /11/201قامت مجموعة من الغوغائيين كبيرة من المسلمين من أهالي قرية النواهض مركز أبو طشت محافظة قنا بالهجوم على منازل الأقباط يحملون زجاجات حارقة وشعل نارية ولقائها على منازل
الأقباط وأنابيب غاز وضعت أمام منازل الأقباط وتعالت الشعارات الله واكبر واثر ذلك تم حرق عدد كبير وكان ذلك منها حاليا وحسب أقوال الشهود تسمع طلقات نارية من أسلحة آلية تطلق حاليا في الهواء لاارهاب وتخويف الأقباط وهم حاليا يستغيثون ويطلبون النجدة خوفا من تطور الأحداث
وذلك بعد أن تم اتهام شاب مسيحي بخطف فتاة مسلمة يدعى / حسام ناويل عطا لله 20 عام تقريبا يعمل عامل أجرى وفتاة مسلمة 18 عام تقريبا وتربطها صلة قرابة بعمدة القرية /عبد المنعم طنطاوي وتم عمل المحضر للازم وتم عرضهم على النيابة العامة وتم التحفظ على الشاب المسيحي بعد عرضة على النيابة العامة من قبل مباحث امن الدولة خوفا من تصعيد الأحداث كما حدث سابقا في فرشوط وكان ذلك قبل تلك الأحداث بثلاثة أيام
علما بان الجهات الأمنية على علم بتلك الحادثة ألا أن الأمن وضع في مداخل القرية ثلاث أكمنة متمركزة في مداخل القرية ولكن عندما شاهد رجال الأمن مجموعات كبيرة من الغوغائيين يهجمون على القرية من من جميع الجهات فروا هاربين وتركوا القرية لعمليات الإرهاب والتخريب والحرق وسلب ممتلكات الأقباط والأمن حافظ فقط على كنيسة مارى جرجس فقط
وانتشرت الحرائق والتخريب والسلب والنهب حتى الساعة الثانية عشر وخمسة وأربعون دقيقة مساءا وحضرت قوات الأمن حاليا وتم حظر من التجوال بالقرية حاليا وسوف توافيكم تباعا الأخبار أولا بأول
أسماء المنازل والمحلات التي تم حرقها
- متري موسى
- نبيل عطا لله
- نعيم حكيم
- عبد الملاك يوحنا
- فليب صليب
- فكرى عبدا لله
- بشرى عوض جندي
- فخري متري
- شهدي متري
- كمال عزيز
- فوكية عزيز
- متري موسى فلتوس
- غايث فانوس سفين
– وديد عوض بشرى
- شوقي حلمي
- فريد عزيز موسى
- واصف راشد
– روماني صدراك
– وصفى تادرس
محلات تجارية
- أنور شنودة بطرس محل سوبر ماركت
- فكرى عبد الله تاجر مواشي تم سرقة نصف المواشي وحرق الباقي منها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*حظر تجول في «أبوتشت» بعد اشتباكات بين مسلمين وأقباط​*
*عمرو بيومي و محمد حمدي - المصري اليوم

تسببت شائعة عن علاقة شاب مسيحى بفتاة مسلمة، فى أحداث طائفية جديدة بمحافظة قنا، أسفرت عن احتراق 10 منازل ومحلين تجاريين، يملكهم مسيحيون فى قرية النواهض بمحافظة قنا، مساء الاثنين، وسيطرت قوات الدفاع المدني على الحرائق، وضربت أجهزة الأمن طوقاً أمنياً حول القرية، وفرضت حظر التجول، خشية تجدد الاشتباكات، وانتشرت سيارات الإطفاء فى شوارع القرية، تحسبا لاندلاع حرائق جديدة.
وتحفظت الشرطة على الشاب المتسبب فى الأحداث، ويدعى (ح. ن) -20 سنة-، إلى جانب الفتاة المسلمة، وقال بعض الأهالى إنها شوهدت بصحبة الشاب المسيحى فى مقابر القرية قبل أن يتجمع الشباب المسلمون أمام منازل المسيحيين بمنطقة نجع النصارى، ويشعلوا النار فى منزل والد الشاب، وامتدت ألسنة اللهب إلى المنازل المجاورة.
وانتقل اللواء عدلى فايد، مساعد وزير الداخلية لمنطقة الجنوب، واللواء محمود جوهر، مدير الأمن بقنا، لمكان الواقعة، للسيطرة على الوضع وتفريق المتجمهرين، وعقدا اجتماعاً مع كبار العائلات للتهدئة، وطلبت النيابة تحريات المباحث، وانتداب الأدلة الجنائية والمعمل الجنائي لتحديد أسباب الحريق، وقرر اللواء مجدى أيوب، محافظ قنا، تشكيل لجنة لحصر الخسائر وصرف التعويضات اللازمة للأصحابها.
من جانبه، اتهم الانبا كيرلس، أسقف نجع حمادى، عبد المنعم عباس طنطاوى، عمدة القرية، بالتسبب فى الأحداث، ووصفه بالتعصب، وحمله مسئولية ما حدث، بسبب قرابته بالفتاة المسلمة.
وأضاف كيرلس أن قوات الأمن فرضت حظر التجول فى القرية خشية تفاقم الأزمة، خاصة بعد القبض على الشاب المسيحى واثنين من الشباب المسلم كانا يطلقان النار بشكل عشوائى، مشيراً إلى أنه أبلغ المقر البابوي بالموضوع فور وقوعه، وقال: «كنت أبلغ الكاتدرائية بكل التفاصيل، وأطمئن البابا على أولاده».
وفي سياق متصل، أرجع مصدر كنسي، مقرب من البابا في تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصري اليوم»، تجدد الاشتباكات الطائفية في قنا إلى «تأخر محاكمة مرتكبي حادث عيد الميلاد بنجع حمادي مما شجع البعض على التعرض للأقباط وممتلكاتهم».*

[IMG]http://www.fcv2.com/files/pic/20101121618306-mhs_5356.jpg[/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*لليوم الثالث على التوالي ... الاعتداءات مازالت مستمرة في قرية أبو طشت​*



*الكاتب: خاص الكتيبة الطيبية - نيفين جرجس

صرح أحد أبناء القرية ويُدعى هـ - طلب عدم ذكر اسمه - بأن الاعتداءات مازالت مستمرة على الأقباط في قرية النواهض بمركز أبو طشت بمحافظة قنا وذلك لليوم الثالث على التوالي، فبينما هدأ الوضع أمس بعض الشيء، بدأ الهجوم في صباح اليوم الأربعاء 17 نوفمبر 2010 على الزراعات الموجودة في الجبل وتم حرق 3 ماكينات للمياه والتي يصل ثمن الواحدة منهم إلى أكثر من 150 ألف جنيه، وحرق الزراعات الموجودة التي يملكها كل من: ظريف فهمي جاد، غايز فانوس سيفين، شوقي حلمي جرجس، ومازالت الاعتداءات مستمرة حتى كتابة هذه السطور والأمن لا يستطيع رد الهجوم. 

المصدر
الكتيبة الطيبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*صور لآثار الحريق بقرية النواهض وأسماء بعض المتورطين فى الهجوم صور واسماء ​*



*اسماء من قاموا باشعال النار فى ماكينات المياة الخاصة بالاقباط


محمود عبدلى 
محمد عبدلى
بهجات عبدلى
ممدوح عبدلى 
كامل سيف النصر 
ابو الريش مصطفى دياب 
مأمون فراج أحمد فراج 
زايد عوام 
عوام أحمد عطا الله 
حسن على 
كاشف عبد الوهاب 
أيمن عبد الوهاب 
شعبان محمد عطا 
أدهم أيمن عبد الوهاب 
رمضان ( الدير - مجاورة للنواهض )
شيخ الخفر عبد البارى 
الخفير عبدة ( الأحوال – مجاورة للنواهض ) 

صور​*



[IMG]http://freecopts.net/arabic/images/stories/authors/iiimmaggeeee/IIIma1_2.jpg[/IMG]


























http://freecopts.net/arabic/images/stories/authors/iiimmaggeeee/IIIma1_10.jpg[/IMG[/CENTER]]

[SIZE="5"][B][CENTER][COLOR="Red"]المصدر 

الاقباط الاحرار[/COLOR][/CENTER][/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT]​


----------



## BITAR (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*ربنا يسترها*
*معزوريين *
*كان لازم يضحوا*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

موضوع فيه مجهود ومتكامل
ليكون للأجيال التى تلينا
ليفخروا بما صنعه المسلمين
بالضعفاء والعزل 
من قتل وحرق ونهب ... ألخ
لكن 
نسوا أو تناسوا قوه الرب
المحركه للجبال والمزلزله
لكل العروش الشيطانيه

شكرا أختى الغاليه
لمجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

إحـنا الـقـبـط ومـا زلـنـا






بـقى لـنـا زمـان طـويـل وإحنا فى نفـس السيناريــو
وآدى جيل من بعده جيل والـقـهــر مـا شـفــنا زيـّـه
مـيـن قـال ده مـسـتحـيل قالــها أنـدرو و مـاريــو
بإيمان مالهـوش مـثـيـل ده صليب وبيضوّى ضيّـه



إحنا الـقبـط ومازلنا بنقولها بـأعـلـى صـوتـنـا
فى شمال مصر وجنوبها أقباط من غير حدود
أرض أبائنـا وجـدودنـا بدماهـم كـان وجـودنا
وفى كـل مكان بنوا لنا دير وأجسادهـم شهود



عندك ياللى إنت فاكـر كنيستنا إيمانها فـاتـر 
روح فـتـّش فى الدفاتـرهاتعرف إحنا مــين
إحناالشعب اللى صابروإيمان فى القلب ساتر
وصليب مرفوع وقادريشفى جراح السنين
نـؤمن بيـسـوع إيسـوس مخلص الـنـفـوس
 الإقـنـوم فـى الـثـالـوث إلـــه واحـــد أمـيـن
إسأل دقـلديـانـوس عـن سـيـف طـيـّر رؤوس
 عـن معنى الإضطهاد وصـمود القديسين



مـرّت بينا العصور فى الظلمة شموعـنا
 نور ويـوماتى مع البخور صلواتنا لـيـل نهـار
مـلـيـانه الـقـداسـات ناس طالـبه المعجزات 
كهنه بتصنع آيـات عـلى اسـم يـسـوع البار
كنيستنا كنيسه حيّه أسرارها يا مصرى غاليه 
راسخه فى الكون قويّـه بتحقـق الإنتصار
ملايين من بره جايّـه شايلين روحهم هديّـه 
طالـبين المعموديّـة خـلاص زال الــســتـار



مش خطف القبطيّات ولا مـنـع الـتـرقـيـّات 
ولا تغيير الـديـانـات هـيغـيـّر مـالمكـتـوب
كنيستنا ماهيّاش سور ولا دورة ميّه 
ونور يتهدوا وتصبح بور فى زمان ابليس مغلـوب
أصل عروسة المسيح مش محتاجه لتصاريح
 علشان يعلى التسبيح وهتافهـا للمصلـوب
إبليس هنعلن هزيمتك وفى مصرهاتكون نهايتك
 يرجع لكل قبطى حقه اللى كان مسلوب


*منقول*


----------



## grges monir (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*مجهود وتجميع مميز للاحداث دونا
دين همجى بربرى
لنرى ماذا يقول المتشدقين ان هذة  الافعال ليست من الاسلام
هل ماحدث فى نجع خمادى ليس من الاسلام!!
هل ماحدث  فى كنيسة النجاة بالعراق ليس من الاسلام!!
هل ماحدث فى قنا ليس من الاسلام!!
اذا كان ليس من الاسلام فمن اين هو ؟؟؟
من اين جاءوا بهذة الافكار والتعاليم اذا؟؟
*


----------



## maged18 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

اولا متابعة جيدة ثانيا انا واثق ان ربنا مش هيسكت ثالثا بتعجب من المسلمين يقولوا دي قلة لا ينتمون للاسلام هل يد العقاب قاطعة بمعني هل هنشوف في مرة اي واحد مسلم يعمل عمل شنيع واحد عقابه وكمان عاوز اقول حاجة للشباب صحيح لا ننعزل عن المسلمين لكن هما بتحججوا بأي شي يعني معظم المسلمين وهى غالبية عظمة كانوا فرحانين بقتل شهداء نجع حمادي وانا لمست ده من خلال التعامل واحتكاكي بيهم من خلال عمل او جار و حتى مجرد ناس ماشين في الشارع ليه عشان اخده حقهم من موضوع فتاة فرشوط رسالة لكل شاب قبطي لا تتورط في اي علاقة مع بنت مسلمة العلاقة تكون في اضيق الحدود وخصوصا في المدن الصغيرة وايضا في القاهرة بمعنى في مصر كلها


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




bitar قال:


> *ربنا يسترها*
> *معزوريين *
> *كان لازم يضحوا*​



*ميرررسى يا بيتر على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




النهيسى قال:


> موضوع فيه مجهود ومتكامل
> ليكون للأجيال التى تلينا
> ليفخروا بما صنعه المسلمين
> بالضعفاء والعزل
> ...



*ربنا موجود استاذى
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




النهيسى قال:


> إحـنا الـقـبـط ومـا زلـنـا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*رووووعه استاذى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




grges monir قال:


> *مجهود وتجميع مميز للاحداث دونا
> دين همجى بربرى
> لنرى ماذا يقول المتشدقين ان هذة  الافعال ليست من الاسلام
> هل ماحدث فى نجع خمادى ليس من الاسلام!!
> ...



*دعنا نتمنى ان يغلب صوت العقل المستنير على صوت الجهل والتعصب الاعمى وربنا قادر على كل شىء
نورررررررت يا جرجس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




maged18 قال:


> اولا متابعة جيدة ثانيا انا واثق ان ربنا مش هيسكت ثالثا بتعجب من المسلمين يقولوا دي قلة لا ينتمون للاسلام هل يد العقاب قاطعة بمعني هل هنشوف في مرة اي واحد مسلم يعمل عمل شنيع واحد عقابه وكمان عاوز اقول حاجة للشباب صحيح لا ننعزل عن المسلمين لكن هما بتحججوا بأي شي يعني معظم المسلمين وهى غالبية عظمة كانوا فرحانين بقتل شهداء نجع حمادي وانا لمست ده من خلال التعامل واحتكاكي بيهم من خلال عمل او جار و حتى مجرد ناس ماشين في الشارع ليه عشان اخده حقهم من موضوع فتاة فرشوط رسالة لكل شاب قبطي لا تتورط في اي علاقة مع بنت مسلمة العلاقة تكون في اضيق الحدود وخصوصا في المدن الصغيرة وايضا في القاهرة بمعنى في مصر كلها



*كلامك مظبوط وفى محله
ربنا يرحمنا وشكرا ماجد لمشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

العيب فى المحسوب علينا محافظ
واقدم لكم صورته الحقيقيه بدون رتوش



*



*
*" اضحك والضحك رخيص ...قبل م**ايغلى و يبقى فى قراطيس "*


----------



## happy angel (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

*"الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون"

ربنا موجود ويجازى كل واحد حسب اعماله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




فرايم حبيب قال:


> العيب فى المحسوب علينا محافظ
> واقدم لكم صورته الحقيقيه بدون رتوش
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههه ايه يا فرايم الصوره دى
اربطه كويس فى اطفال فى المنتدى :love34:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




happy angel قال:


> *"الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون"
> 
> ربنا موجود ويجازى كل واحد حسب اعماله*​



*امييين يا رب بنصليلك واتصرف انت
ميرررسى حبيبتى لمرورك الغالى *


----------



## qwyui (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: الأمن يُحكم السيطرة على مركز "أبو طشت" بــ"قنا" بعد أعمال عنف طائفية ضد مسيحيين !!!!*




qwyui قال:


> ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها امين



*+++ امييين +++​*


----------

